

Replaying Elasticsearch Slowlogs with Logstash and JMeter - megastef
http://blog.sematext.com/2015/06/23/replaying-elasticsearch-slowlogs-logstash-jmeter/

======
otisg
VERY thorough and juicy, thanks.

